# Live Plant Pics... Need some help



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Got these plants from the LFS today and re-did my tank. I need help classifying the three kinds of plants I got so I can look up how to care for them. New to live plants. If anyone knows the names of these please let me know, thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First could be a vallisneria. Last looks like a dracena which is not a true aquatic plant. Middle one I can't tell. What did the LFS say they were? There are a lot of look-alikes among plants.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with the above on the last plant, I haven't had much success with them. They last a year or so and start to kind of wither. 
From my little, and I repeat little experience with plants, I've never had to give any plants special treatment or care. Just give them the light they need and they're fine. 
What substrate are you using btw? It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

First one is a cork screw val, no idea about the 2nd. 3rd is definitely a non-aquatic plant commonly sold as "semi aquatic, or aquatic" by the big chain stores. It may live for a bit but it will die. Can you get a bigger pic of the 2nd?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

ill get some more pics, thanks guys. The LFS didn't know the names or anything. I just bought the black sand from petco and mixed a bag of black gravel


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you intend on growing them long, and adding more i'd pick up a bottle of flourish. The bottle lasts forever, and it'll help since theres nothing in that sand to do so.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

got the bottle, and the bottle with iron for the red leaves of the new plants I just got. put pics up soon


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

first four is the same plant I put up above. the last 4 are two different kinds of plants I bought


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well there's iron in flourish itself. Red leaf plants require more iron then most to help keep a deep red color, but not really needed, but since you already have a bottle i'd say too late to stop you haha. If you need any help don't hesitate to PM me.

Here's a pic of a 20g of mine with red plants, just using flourish.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

looks good, do you know what the plants are in those pics?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah i think i remember them all, think i have about 15 species in there, and 2 moss types. Plants are pretty cheap, stores usually mark them up %200 or more. If you join plantedtank.net you can buy them off forum members in a very active marketplace section for crazy cheap, and trade yourself when you start trimming yours. All of mine have come from other hobbyists i trade with in my area, which you can do to. It's a fun hobby, and lets me garden per say in these cold winter months


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it my imagination, or are these plants in with an Oscar and Silver Dollars?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

yep lol. im moving most of the plants over to a new planted tank I set up anyway


----------

